# connexion WiFi 802.1x avec certificats



## roro (14 Février 2004)

dans ma boîte composé d'un réseau de plus de 2000 PC sous XP, je suis le seul sur Mac à être connecté au réseau principal ! (il y a en a d'autres mais sur des "sous réseaux")
Aucun pbm sous panther avec la connexion Ethernet, je règle en DHCP et tout est ok.

Là où il y a problème, c'est quand je veux me connecter au réseau WiFi. L'accès est doublement sécurisé : 802.1x (login+pass) ET certificat.

J'ai donc un compte "active directory" qui a été créé par mon administrateur. J'indique le L/P dans la connexion 802.1x, par contre, impossible de récupérer le certificat.
J'ai bien tenté de le faire avec IE, mais je ne sais pas où le certificat se trouve ensuite. D'après ce que j'ai compris, il faut copier le certificat obtenu avec le navigateur dans l'appli "trousseau d'accès"...
Bref, je suis un peu perdu...


----------



## roro (16 Février 2004)

Apple Assistance est incapable de me répondre car cela ne rentre pas dans leur champ de compétence... bravo !
si quelqu'un a déjà été confronté à ce problème et peut me répondre ou m'aider avec ces histoires de certificats... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS : Apple est incapable de me répondre et me conseille de chercher sur internet...


----------



## Marcus (16 Février 2004)

Hello,

dans mon ecole informatique (ecole d'ingenieur) le rezo wireless etait avant securisé par un certificat.
C'etait un rezo avec du materiel cisco (je ne sais pas si tu es dans le meme cas que moi).
certains pc avait du mal a se connecté et tous les etudiants sur mac (dont je fais parti) n'y sont jamais arrivé.
pourtant je peux te dire que la bidouille informatique on connait et meme les plus baleze s'y sont attaché (recuperation du certificats sous windows, test d'un soft de connexion -qui ne marchait pas-)
enfin je ne veux pas etre pessimiste mais si ca ne marche pas ca ne m'etonnerait pas
bon maintenant c vrai que mon cas etait l'année derniere et que l'on avait pas panther sur les machines (seulement Jaguar)
si tu as du nouveau, je suis bien entendu preneur
Marcus


----------



## roro (16 Février 2004)

merci pour ton message.

En gros, j'ai l'impression que le type d'authentification demandé n'est pas pris en charge par le 10.3. Ce serait de EAP TLS.
Les logs de mon administrateur se terminent par "authentification type not supported".

c'est vraiment le bordel. Ce qui me dégoute le plus est que ni mon revendeur, ni apple assistance ne sont capables (et ne s'intéressent pas, c'est pire) à ce pbm. En gros, la solution serait de changer de micro car je n'ai pas de tps à perdre...
15 ans de Mac quand même...


----------



## alixxx (5 Septembre 2006)

Je vous expose mon problème qui se rapproche de ce qui a été décrit ci-dessus:

Je suis sur le campus universitaire de Villeneuve d'ascq (Lille1), et nous avons la joie d'avoir une mise en place du WIFI. Je décide alors de me connecter avec un iBook G4 12' sous Tiger, et en un tour de bras il n'y a aucun soucis...
Je récupère mon MacBook Pro (parti en réparation pour le problème de "bzzzz" de la carte mère) je recommence la procédure... mais cette fois il ne me dis que le réseaux n'a pas accepté mon certificat.
C'est donc un réseaux WAP entreprise, 802.1x... que dire de plus... TTLS - PAP

J'ai été dans mon trousseaux supprimer mon certificat, en espérant qu'il m'en fournisse un nouveaux, mais toujours le même message d'erreur: j'ai mis en pièce jointe un screenshot le message d'erreur

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pifou80 (14 Septembre 2006)

mon université a fais pareil, ils explique comment faire sur le wiki:

http://wiki.u-picardie.fr

en espérant que ça puisse vous aider.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Septembre 2006)

Pour roro :

Peut-être un début d'explication ici : http://listes.cru.fr/sympa/arc/sans-fil/2005-05/msg00005.html


----------

